# What is going on with my knife??



## Hauscarl (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey, bought the Ashi 240 in white (mono steel) a couple of weeks ago. Did some carrots the other day, noticed a slight orange pebbling near the edge. Did some onions last night and now this is what I am seeing on the blade near the edge. If it weren’t monosteel I would say it’s delamination. Is this pitting? Did the onions remove what was actually a little rust and leave new metal exposed?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 3, 2021)

Doesn't look like "pitting". Does it have topography or is it smooth?


----------



## Bear (Jul 3, 2021)

It almost looks like it's coated with lacquer?


----------



## Delat (Jul 3, 2021)

Probably lacquer - try wiping it down with acetone.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 7, 2021)

^ What they said. Relatively sure it's laquered.

I would probably also take it all off with acetone otherwise you'll continue to get bits of uneveness like this. (You can also use non-acetone nail polish removers). 

It can take longer than you think - it's usually not just a quick wipe - but you'll be able to see the lacquer coming off, so can judge when it's gone. Also - acetone evaporates quite quickly so you may need a bit.


----------



## tostadas (Jul 7, 2021)

Use a cotton ball or cotton pads for cleaning with acetone. Paper towels absorb too much of it and dont apply it as well as cotton.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 7, 2021)

Makeup remover pads for the win!


----------



## riba (Jul 7, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Makeup remover pads for the win!


Things can be quite different after makeup remover pads have been applied. Tread carefully.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 7, 2021)

riba said:


> Things can be quite different after makeup remover pads have been applied. Tread carefully.


I'm talking about lacquer. Although I guess it'd still apply?


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 7, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> I'm talking about lacquer. Although I guess it'd still apply?



If any lacquer is applied that statement is ever so much more true


----------



## dafox (Jul 7, 2021)

Be careful with screened on kanji, it might remove the paint.


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 7, 2021)

Even if it's a stamped or engraved kanji with paint in it there's a good chance it will remove the paint in the kanji. Any suggestions how to 'repaint' them are still welcome.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 7, 2021)

smear in paint and let it dry, rub off the excess with something backed by something stiff (or a stone)? 
That is how some folks paint the enamel/painted embossed labels found on vintage espresso machines.


----------

